# dust collector bag leaks



## rmeir (Mar 5, 2012)

I got the HF dust collector and it runs well, but it does leak around the bag. I have tried the foam insulation thing and even duct taping the end of the bag and there still is leaking. The cloth bag on top doesnt leak because the banding strap goes thru the pocket for it on the cloth bag but the plastic bag doesnt have that pocket. Other than as mentioned anyone have any suggestions? I have read around on the forum and people suggest using the insulation foam but obviously that isnt working for me. It does seem like that banding is the industry standard so it wont rreally pay me to go to another brand and buying one of their clamps. Any other suggestions?


----------



## them700project (Aug 12, 2015)

I found before i upgraded my dc system i would duct tape the bag before i clamped it and it wouldnt leak. This also helped with just getting the bag on


----------

